# 1" steerer rigid fork?



## mccallkd (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,

I have a little project going this summer to build a singlespeed. I bought an old GT outpost trail frame for cheap and have been able to build the bike up to ridable condition using spare parts I had accumulated over the years. It works well and is fine for what I want it to do (commuting and light trail riding) in its current set up, but I plan to continue to upgrade and improve it as time goes by and I have cash to spare. One of the first things I'd like to do it replace the fork with a nice rigid fork...the only problem is the bike is old and the steerer tube is 1". I can't find any surly or salsa forks that are 1". 

Does anyone know of a company that makes rigid forks that fit 1"? I would like to spend about as much as the surly 1X1 costs. 

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Look for Tange and Dimension.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with this one:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16868

you want threadless, yes?


----------



## mccallkd (Jul 7, 2009)

yea I want threadless...I had found that one last night after Tange was suggested. Looks like a good fork to go ahead an buy and get switched from the threaded fork/stem that is one there now. At some point I want to track down a fork with disc mounts, but that's a ways down the road.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

For disc mounts get this one:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9873&category=703
It'll fit a 26" just fine. Supposedly a 2.3 even. Just get it now and put a disc on. You'll be happier.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Schmucker said:


> For disc mounts get this one:
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9873&category=703
> It'll fit a 26" just fine. Supposedly a 2.3 even. Just get it now and put a disc on. You'll be happier.


I think that one has a 1 1/8 steerer tube. I don't think that there is a 1" steerer with disc brakes out there.


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

Can't you just buy a new 1 1/8" threadless headset for $20., a cheap stem, and a 1 1/8" fork and convert to a more modern setup? It's been a long time since I've seen a 1" forked bike but I'm pretty sure that's all you would have to do.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Norris_Hanna said:


> Can't you just buy a new 1 1/8" threadless headset for $20., a cheap stem, and a 1 1/8" fork and convert to a more modern setup? It's been a long time since I've seen a 1" forked bike but I'm pretty sure that's all you would have to do.


You might need to ream the head tube out about an eighth of an inch, but this is a great idea!


----------



## pexio (Oct 14, 2008)

Norris_Hanna said:


> Can't you just buy a new 1 1/8" threadless headset for $20., a cheap stem, and a 1 1/8" fork and convert to a more modern setup? It's been a long time since I've seen a 1" forked bike but I'm pretty sure that's all you would have to do.


Usually bikes that came with 1" threaded forks have smaller diameter headtubes so, no, a 1 1/8" headset and fork will not fit (at least on my '89 Trek 950 cuz I tried...).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

finger51 said:


> You might need to ream the head tube out about an eighth of an inch, but this is a great idea!


I think if I did that, I'd have a bike without a headtube. In any case, my bike is not suspension corrected, but I do like to dream of extra clearance and some BB7s on my 100 dollar POS, cause that wouldn't be a waste of money.


----------



## mccallkd (Jul 7, 2009)

I found one on ebay with 1" and disc mounts, but it was expensive (carbon maybe, not what i want/need). That dimension doesn't appear to be 1".


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

bikeparts.com 26" X 1" fork 50 bones in stock ... dealt with them a few times ... good service


----------



## Rykoh (Mar 26, 2009)

umarth said:


> I think that one has a 1 1/8 steerer tube. I don't think that there is a 1" steerer with disc brakes out there.


http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=FK1268

There ya go. I have one on my Schwinn and it works as well as I could ask.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Holy crap. I might have a new want list now. The a-c length is a little longer than my original fork on my Rockhopper. What size of wheel are you using? How much clearance? I use a 2.1 650b on the front...



Rykoh said:


> http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=FK1268
> 
> There ya go. I have one on my Schwinn and it works as well as I could ask.


----------



## Rykoh (Mar 26, 2009)

Right now I just have a 26x2.1, but I have put a 700c x 42 in there, no problem. I think a 700c x 45 would be about the maximum before you would have to start worrying about rubbing. Definitely couldn't fit a 29er wheel in there, but I would bet you could easily get a Neomoto 650b in there.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm putting that on the short list of things to waste money on. Someone has to get Obama out of this mess.


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

I've always liked the kona project 2 rigid, but they are getting harder and harder to find in 1". Another option is onlder Marzocchi with a bolt in steerer and you just swap it out for a 1". Good luck.


----------



## Rykoh (Mar 26, 2009)

*Dimension Fork Clearance*

Here are a couple of mediocre pictures showing the clearance on the Dimension 1" fork. Wheel on there is a 26" with 1.75 country rock tires on there, so use your imagination for wider tires. Ignore the crappy half-fender and reflector.


----------

